# Rare wildlife sightings



## Srakha (Jan 15, 2008)

I thought we might make a thread where we could post rare wildlife sightings that you have had personally. That rare herp, bird, or mammal 

I'll start!

I just saw a Pileated Woodpecker today. I've never seen one before, and I have heard that it is quite rare to see. Very pretty bird, very big, I thought it was a hawk  Looks like Woody Woodpecker!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 15, 2008)

um...I found a northern flying squirl once.. and i have her as a pet.. People dont see them offten in the wild cause they are nocturnal.


----------



## nat (Jan 15, 2008)

I see about half a dozen bald eagles a day... so they aren't 'rare' but I know in many parts of north america they are very rare. 

ummm I spot a red legged frog from time to time oh and the barred owl that I already posted about. I will have to think more about this one!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 15, 2008)

I live in NY and we dont see many eagals here..but there is 2 of them out infront of my house once in a while along the Hudson river.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 15, 2008)

I just need to look in the mirror to see one....ha

I was up in BC at Whistler and we had just gotten home off the mountains. Well, I wanted to go catch a buzz so I went outside for a "smoke" So I am just chillin and here walks up a Raccoon. Came right up to me about 3 feet away stands up on his hind legs as if saying "Hey...lemme get some!" haha Looked at me for about 5 mins then moved along on his way to do whatever. It was at night so i don't think it was all rabid and demented. Coming from NJ I never see them in the "wild" haha Ohhh and I had a disposal camera on me and snapped a pic. I sure did surprise all my friends when I got the film back. Bunch of disbelievers I tell ya...


----------



## nat (Jan 15, 2008)

I have always had raccoons around, damn things will use the cat door if you have them ha ha. I love them though, we used to have a blind one that hung out in our backyard. We always left a little something out for him. 

other animals that I or my neighbours come into contact with regularly are: cougars, hawks, bears, little green treefrogs, various garter snakes, and sometimes if you are really really lucky... you might just get a glimpse of the vancouver island marmot... one of the rarest animals in the world!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 15, 2008)

I just recieved these in a email from my Dad and thought it suited the topic. Enjoy!! 


Bambi and Thumper


























And man talk about RARE here are som Fireys...it's not everyday you can see one of them let alone photograph it!


----------



## nat (Jan 15, 2008)

I love that movie!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 15, 2008)

thoes are awesome pics!! thats so cute!


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 15, 2008)

well I living in a city atmosphere the crazyest thing Ive seen is a flock of huge wild turkeys crossing hylan blvd. (one of the busiest blocks on Staten island


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jan 16, 2008)

It's not really rare, but it was the first time *I'd* seen one.. It's a Redbelly Water Snake in my front yard, really pretty. So i followed him around as he went through our bushes, over our front steps, etc. and took pictures:














I like how in that one he peeked he head up over the bush to watch me.


----------



## olympus (Jan 16, 2008)

Those are some good pics.


----------

